# Help with identifying please!



## Bcoates86 (Apr 1, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcoates86 (Apr 1, 2021)

It has DES PAT D on the bottom with what I believe is 6 numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

